# step by step on installing ics 4.0 on a brand new bionic



## AMan (Mar 9, 2012)

getting a brand new droid monday so in need of help please. not to familiar with android had iphone before


----------



## battle (Mar 9, 2012)

AMan said:


> getting a brand new droid monday so in need of help please. not to familiar with android had iphone before


there are posts that tell you how to do this.
look around the forum.
welcome to android.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

AMan said:


> getting a brand new droid monday so in need of help please. not to familiar with android had iphone before


You'll need to get a little familiar with you phone before you start trying to do too much. Most of us have become accustomed to the terminology and know the ins and outs of the menus and screens you'll use, so trying to do a step by step for someone who doesn't have a clue what everything is could get very long.

That said, tuckmobile has put together a pretty good guide here >> http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/175-guiden00b-step-by-step-rootsafestraprom-instructions-902-update-info-3712/ .


----------



## AMan (Mar 9, 2012)

that makes sense thanks guys


----------



## levi2502 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just go for it! I'm pretty sure if you are going to root and just get a rom on it the worst you can do is soft brick. GO CRAZY!!!!


----------

